# New Version of the Stanley HID Spotlight HIDC10



## 14U2NV (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm looking for a HID flashlight/spotlight and I've been reading the posts about the Stanley HID. I happened to see a Stanley HID at PepBoys today, but it looks different and the model number is not the same as the Stanleys I've seen on the forums. The model number on the one at PepBoys is HIDC10 and does not have the metal bars on the rear of the light. The price for the HIDC10 was $69.99

I tried searching the forum for "HIDC10" and nothing came up.

Is anyone familar with this model?

Is it the newest version and how does it perform?

Although I wouldn't mind spending a little more, are the Stanley HIDs still the best bang for the buck?

Thanks,
John


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 2, 2011)

There was a thread called compact stanley HID but i can't find kit. 
As for bang for the buck, try ebay Mozo HID ultralite,

It'll be a few buck more but with Li-ion, higher capacity more comfortable to hold & lighter.


----------



## 14U2NV (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm not sure what's going on but I've made several posts this morning and they still aren't showing up.

Anyway, I'll try another post...

I saw one Mozo on eBay, but I read another post on the forum about different diameter reflectors on the Mozo. I tried posting a reply to that topic, but that post never showed up either.

Is there a particular diameter Mozo that you recommend and anywhere other than eBay to get them?

Thanks,
John


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 3, 2011)

14U2NV said:


> I'm not sure what's going on but I've made several posts this morning and they still aren't showing up.
> 
> Anyway, I'll try another post...
> 
> ...



The 4" one is called Ultralight, the 6" one is Mozo Mega. Haven't seen it on sale elsewhere but ebay.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 3, 2011)

Here is MOZO's site doesn't look like to sell to the public but you never know. if not they may be able to provide a vender for you. 
http://www.mozohid.com/eshowProDetail.asp?ProID=1611

Both the 4" and 6" are fantastic lights

Joe


----------



## Hangfire79 (May 20, 2011)

What is the difference between the newer HIDC10 and the original HID0109 besides the size? I thought I read that the HIDC10 compact is 20w and the original is 35w?


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 3, 2011)

Hangfire79 said:


> What is the difference between the newer HIDC10 and the original HID0109 besides the size? I thought I read that the HIDC10 compact is 20w and the original is 35w?


 
The Stanley manuals are in my thhread at 
* Stanley Instruction Manuals for HID0109 & New Compact HIDC10 online at Distributor.*


Sorry about repeating myself below, it's been a bad couple of days for me.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 4, 2011)

For a look at the at the Stanley range including the Compact HDC10 go to this site. Instruction manuals are there for downloading as well in pdf form.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...otlight-HIDC10


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 7, 2011)

14U2NV said:


> I'm looking for a HID flashlight/spotlight and I've been reading the posts about the Stanley HID. I happened to see a Stanley HID at PepBoys today, but it looks different and the model number is not the same as the Stanleys I've seen on the forums. The model number on the one at PepBoys is HIDC10 and does not have the metal bars on the rear of the light. The price for the HIDC10 was $69.99
> 
> I tried searching the forum for "HIDC10" and nothing came up.
> 
> ...





For a look at the at the Stanley range including the Compact HDC10 go to this site. Instruction manuals are there for downloading as well in pdf form.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...otlight-HIDC10


----------



## Hangfire79 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is this some kind of joke or is there a reason why you've posted a link to this thread 3 times.... in this thread? Maybe I'm missing something...


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 7, 2011)

AAAARRRRGH I am caught in an infinite loop! HELP Somebody press CTRL + C


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 7, 2011)

Slartibartfast said:


> AAAARRRRGH I am caught in an infinite loop! HELP Somebody press CTRL + C


 

I have had a lot of distractions recently, sorry about that. Can I delete two or three for that matter as I have already started a thread re- Stanley Instruction manuals.


----------

